# ISO way to gain weight..



## Angie (Dec 31, 2007)

I just got an email from my 11 yr old step-daughter's mom...Cora has been on meds for ADHD for about 2 years now.  She is doing GREAT on them...but she is now down to 57 pounds.  The Dr's are very concerned.  If she doesn't gain 3 pounds in 3 months, she's off the meds.  The meds have helped her so much...she's gone from a D-F student to a A-B student and..well, that's just the start of her accomplishments.

She's a picky eater to begin with.  We need more ways for her to gain weight, in a healthy manner.

Suggestions already given to us from her mom are...
"Some of the simple things to do is: if she has celery, add peanut butter to it, if she has vegetables, add cheese/butter. Whole milk, she has to eat bread, no more taking the hamburger off the bun.   I bought carnation instant breakfast, so in the mornings when she has her cereal, she will start to drink a class of that also"

We only get her every other weekend...but she already drinks whole milk at our house. We only buy real butter...

Help?  My 11 yr old should weigh more than 57 pounds.  She is still in size 7 clothes.

Thanks.


----------



## YT2095 (Dec 31, 2007)

in a word, Pasta!

plenty plenty Pasta 

(pref with lots of cheese and meatballs)


----------



## sage™ (Dec 31, 2007)

ice cream before bed..or any high calorie snack a little while before bedtime.


----------



## Bilby (Dec 31, 2007)

Also how about protein shakes or even just indulgent smoothies with her choice of fruit - full cream milk, full cream yoghurt, some icecream, and also add some powdered milk to it as well.  Grapes are a good weight gainer - trust me there!!!!! - and seem so innocuous.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 31, 2007)

I do not know about pasta. Look at Italians they eat plenty of pasta, but I haven't seen even one fat person there during my stay there.

To gain weight you need high protein and high carbs foods. Lots of carbs are not really good for a person, but combination might be ok.


----------



## VeraBlue (Dec 31, 2007)

My boyfriend's nephew is having the same problem...same great results, but absolutely no appetite, especially at meal times.

The best suggestion is to let the child eat what they want, when they want.  Don't insist on stringent meal times, and don't be overly concerned if all he wants to eat is junk food.  Just give him a multi vitamin.   Remember, though...let him eat whenever he actually is hungry.  Don't get angry if he cannot finish what is put before him.  It's the medicine, not his desire to fight with you.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 31, 2007)

This is a tough problem, Angie. My 15 year old is 6 feet tall and weighs 112 pounds. The ice cream is a good suggestion - I always have some on hand for him and it's helped get him to the weight he's at. Also, kids on ADHD meds tend to become very focused on their tasks at hand (a blessing to finally be able to), but they often are so focused they don't notice hunger. You might try reminding her to have a snack throughout the day - even to the point of making it and setting it in front of her. I think after a while, the "lack of appetite" side effect subsides but until then, all the above suggestions will help. I'm so glad she's able to be successful at school now. It must have really boosted her self-esteem. Good luck with her weight.


----------



## YT2095 (Dec 31, 2007)

CharlieD said:


> I do not know about pasta. Look at Italians they eat plenty of pasta, but I haven't seen even one fat person there during my stay there.
> 
> To gain weight you need high protein and high carbs foods. Lots of carbs are not really good for a person, but combination might be ok.



well I do know that Pasta (lots of) works and hence the Cheese and meatballs for the protein.
Pizza is great to.

btw, Charlie, [SIZE=-1]C Новым Годом 

(S novim godom, for those without the Cyrillic font).

[/SIZE]


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 31, 2007)

You too YT, you too. may it be a great one.


----------



## Angie (Dec 31, 2007)

She LOVES broccoli and cheese.  I'll have to add extra cheese sauce next time.  Push the peanut butter..butter...etc.  She loves pasta too, but not meat so much.


----------



## Katie H (Dec 31, 2007)

Since it's wintertime, you could have an afternoon tea party of hot chocolate, complete with whipped cream, etc. and have some cookies with it.

At breakfast time, serve hot or cold cereal with fruit and half-and-half rather than milk.  One of my all-time favorite breakfasts is Rice Krispies with half-and-half and raspberries, blueberries or sliced bananas.  Make cream of wheat using milk or half-and-half instead of water.  It makes a world of difference in taste.

Turn the Instant Breakfast into a milkshake by adding ice cream.

Yes, eating high-fat foods before bedtime will aid in weight gain, but it might establish a bad pattern for adulthood.  She could end up with a weight challenge later on.


----------



## jkath (Dec 31, 2007)

Katie E said:


> Yes, eating high-fat foods before bedtime will aid in weight gain, but it might establish a bad pattern for adulthood.  She could end up with a weight challenge later on.



My thought exactly, Katie E!
57 pounds for an 11 year old isn't that odd, unless she's very very tall. My 12 year old boy is only 64 pounds. My guess is that when hormones set in, she'll gain. Until then, healthy snacks are the way I'd go for the weight gain. 
I'd concentrate more on the applause for her grades.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 31, 2007)

jkath, I think it's the doctors who are insisting that she gain weight or they will take her off the ADHD meds. I'm of the same mind as you - some kids are just super thin and that's normal for them and if they are healthy, don't mess with their diet.


----------



## Clienta (Dec 31, 2007)

My son's pediatrician was concerned because he was always under the weight charts. He worried more if he was to get sick because he had no reserves. So we used Pediasure instead of milk, also great in a milkshake. It's full of vitamins, minerals & calories!! Cheese plates, hummus, babaganoush & guacamole for snacks. For breakfast french toast with peanut butter, bananas & syrup, peach & berry pancakes & eggs with chorizo & cheese. Lots of paninis & pbj sandwiches. Tamales. Pot roasts with gravy & mashed cheesy potatoes (made with butter, cream, cream cheese & your favorite cheese). As for high calorie desserts....cheesecake, creme brulee, icecream & anything chocolate. Our son is finally on the charts but still is considered skinny with a serious six pack. Best of luck, she's lucky to have a stepmom who cares so much.


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 31, 2007)

When we told our doctor that we wanted to lose weight he gave us a diet plan and advice.  Did Cora's doctor give any advice or just say that she needs to gain weight?  He should be able to give some healthy weight gain ideas or at least recommend a good nutritionist.  

Many of us who are overweight got that way by eating too much, eating the wrong foods, and not getting enough exercise.  I wouldn't recommend any of these as a way to gain weight.  In fact some outdoor activities like bike riding, running races with friends, etc. might help stimulate her appetite.  

Barbara


----------



## college_cook (Dec 31, 2007)

While it's important to eat healthy, also remember that some fat is needed in your diet.  If you really want to pack on some pounds, start having more more high-fat pasta meals.  Instead of spaghetti with meatballs and red sauce, go for maybe penne with shrimp (high in fat but good fat, plus omega-3 acids) in an alfredo sauce (fat+dairy).  You can also toss in some blanched veggies to the final dish.  That's something we used to do as line cooks to make our meals a little healthier.  Toss in some zuchini, or broccolini, under a heavy sauce you don't even taste them.

Another good option would be rissotto.  Fried mozzarella.  Quesadillas for lunch/snacks.  

Anything that adds a good deal of carbs plus fat will help you to gain weight quickly.  The reason is that your body will metabolize the simple carbs (pasta, rice, potato) before it metabolizes the fat, which almost always results in the fat being stored in your body.  For about 10% of the population, the body will metabolize the fat AND the carbs even if you don't need all of that energy.  These are the people who can eat garbage all their lives and never gain a pound (they are also usually very active as a result).

Try to work in some extra empty calories, but in a smart way.  Add high fat foods that are high in other nutritional benefits.  Shellfish, like I mentioned, are fatty, but they are "healthy" fats.  Cheese adds necessary calcium and protein to the body that kids may not get otherwise (apparently lots of kids hate milk?  i never had this problem, I LOVE milk).  Work vegetables in by making casseroles or lasagnas where they'll be unrecognizable.  Avocados are high in fat, and most people love em.


----------



## Aera (Dec 31, 2007)

Oils: Try to put olive oil or flaxseed oil in any and all meals. A lot of fat and the good kind and they contain the omega fatty acids. 
Breads: Whole grains, they are healthy and have more fat and calories then the white breads. 
Pasta: Like the breads, the whole grain kind or egg noodles, healthy and tasty with lots more fat and calories per serving. 
Meats: Anything she will eat I know kids are picky with meat. But burgers will do the trick high protein, fat and calories there. 

Pizza and ice cream although considered junky or junk food, I don't think they are especially for kids who are thin. They are delicious foods that do provide nutrients and all kids eat it. If you look at some of the so called healthy yogurts out there geared to kids, there is more sugar in them then in most ice creams and the calcium is the same per serving if not better in the ice cream.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 31, 2007)

I think you should follow the doctor's advice and definitely try to help her gain some weight. Her weight and age put her under the 5th percentile for normal weight for a girl her age. Even my son, who looks scary thin without a shirt, stays between the 5th and the 10th percentile for weight (95th for height - thus the scary thinness). Here's a chart for girls:
http://www.keepkidshealthy.com/growthcharts/girlstwoyears.gif


----------



## Alix (Dec 31, 2007)

Angie, can you look at the timing of the med she is on? Also there are meds she can take that do not inhibit appetite. Perhaps a look at one of those might be in order. 

First of all, I suspect that the med she is taking is an appetite inhibitor which likely peaks midday. Timing is critical. Stuff her when she actually HAS an appetite. If you can get a bigger breakfast into her that might help a lot. Try milkshakes or smoothies with breakfast. 

You may need to supplement with Ensure or something like that too. Do look at a med that doesn't inhibit appetite. It can still help with the attention, but will allow her to have a more normal eating pattern.

(PS, my 11 year old is only 67lbs so I sympathize. Protein is not necessarily the way to put on the pounds, carbs are more likely to help in that respect. Lots of cereals, granola bars and things like that lying around for her to snack on will help too.)


----------



## jeninga75 (Dec 31, 2007)

Health food stores carry "weight gainer" powders. High in calories, but full of protein and vitamins. Maybe make some shakes and slip some of that in there with some whole milk and fresh fruits. I've heard they don't taste that great so you might have to disguise it a bit. I know those shakes like Ensure are high in calories. I agree with someone who earlier said if the doctor wants her to gain weight he should have given some healthy advice or at least referred you to a nutritionist.


----------



## Angie (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks everyone.

Her med is Concerta...a stimulant.  We've tried Strattara (non stimulant) and it didn't work. Concerta is really doing well for her. 

I haven't gotten the Dr info yet.  Her mom made a copy for us and we'll get it on Friday when we pick her up.

She is losing weight..not gaining.  She eats.  She just isn't hungry that much, except first thing in the morning BEFORE meds.  I should plan on making more pancakes for her...I could freeze them and she could nuke them...I just taught her how to make scrambled eggs and she LOVES to cook on her own, so that's an option.  She's a bacon FREAK so I should start having that around all the time.

She's also small to begin with.  Her dad (DH) is 37 and is 5'7", 120 lbs (if he's lucky).  

We also stress good eating.  While I am NOT a good example (I don't really like very many fruits/veggies), we make sure she gets plenty of them, with a good understanding of why she needs them.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 1, 2008)

Angie said:


> We also stress good eating.  While I am NOT a good example (I don't really like very many fruits/veggies), we make sure she gets plenty of them, with a good understanding of why she needs them.


Oh gosh, Angie, I hope you didn't get the feeling anyone was questioning whether you feed your daughter a healthy diet. Far from it - I think it came through loud and clear that her meds, which she needs to focus properly, are interfering with her appetite. In our society, sadly, more parents are dealing with the _opposite_ problem with their kids' weight! Sounds like you have identified when her appetite is at it's peak so that's half the battle. I hope some of the suggestions have helped. Keep us up on how Cora does. It sounds like she's overcome a lot with her studies and it would be a shame for her to have a setback through having to go off the meds.


----------



## Angie (Jan 1, 2008)

Oh no!  I'm just say that my eating habits suck, and I don't want her to learn them!  LOL!  

I want her to understand the importance of a balanced meal so she doesn't end up with the weight problems I had/still deal with.


----------



## ErikC (Jan 1, 2008)

We have a child with ADHD as well, so I know what you are going through. When on meds, they just hardly ever eat.

One thing that needs to be specified is whether she needs to gain muscle mass, or fat. These are two entirely separate things and need to be approached differently.

For muscle mass, stick with proteins, but preferably those that are not terribly filling. Milk is good for this, as is any combination of grain and legume (peanut butter on whole wheat bread, rice and lentils, etc.).

For fat gain, oils, fats and carbs will do the trick.

But you do need to be clear on which is desired.

Last thing: can she be taken off the meds on weekends, leaving her functional for school? Or even one day of the weekend?


----------



## auntdot (Jan 1, 2008)

In my mind there is a disconnect here.  

Why will the doc take the child off the meds if she does not gain weight?  You say the meds are helping her, great. I would want to know what his reasons would be for discontinuing the medication.

Seems too me it is time for a discussion with the physician about her weight before starting force feeding.

You, her mom, and the doc need to get together and understand what that lovely little girl needs.  And if the doc doesn't want to spend a few minutes with you, find another one.

Just my take on things, good luck znd God bless.


----------



## bigjimbray (Jan 1, 2008)

I would start her off every morning with this milkshake, consisting of 2 scoops of vanilla
ice cream, 1 lg egg, 1/2 cup peanut butter, 1 envelope of breafast drink, and milk. this
will gain weight, I know I am 6` 7"  after surgery I dropped down to 152 lbs, I started drinking that milkshake an my dietion said that she could`nt improve on that.


----------



## jabbur (Jan 1, 2008)

My son was on concerta.  It worked really well but we also had the same appetite problem.  We played with the dosage and timing and finally got a mix that worked for him.  I wouldn't push the food when the med was working but when it started to wear off he would be hungry and would eat lots of stuff then.  He was very skinny as a child.  He has grown up to a fine young man and has weaned down the stimulants to a minimal dose before he goes to work.  When not at work, he finds he can control himself reasonably well.  At work he needs to focus a bit more than just hanging around the house.  Now he has a slight problem the other way.  He's developed a little paunch.  I see his eating habits and he still eats like he did on the meds.  I agree that you need to offer healthy, full calorie foods all the time.  Be careful of when she eats so she doesn't get into some unhealthy habits.  She's at an age where eating disorders first show up so it will be critical to keep her confident and in control.  Don't make it a big deal.  I would also consult with a nutritionist and get a second opinion.  One doctor's idea of what is best is not necessarily the right thing for her.  I'm glad she is doing better in school.  I hope you can get the help you need.


----------



## Alix (Jan 1, 2008)

Angie, weight loss is very common on Concerta (which I am sure your doctor has shared with you). It really is a wonderful med though and if it is working for her, then that is important. Lots of folks take their kids off the meds during school breaks which often helps the kids to gain back some of the weight they have lost. She is not at a dangerous spot YET, but I do see why there is concern. If you can make sure she gets a really big healthy breakfast that will help to keep her weight stable. Don't push the bacon too much though, yikes! Sodium and fat mostly. She does need protein though to hold her through the day, What about having different things for breakfast? I often like to have some sliced turkey on my toast in the mornings. A few ounces of some lunch meat might help. How about scrambled eggs with cheese in them?
Later in the day when the med is wearing off she can eat more too. At lunch when she is not that hungry, can you tell her she needs to try to eat at least a bite or two of each food group? She doesn't need to stuff herself, but if you packed her a couple of crackers and cheese, and a couple celery or carrot sticks and a handful of nuts or trail mix, that would help too. Some nibbly things that don't feel like you are filling up a bunch.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 1, 2008)

I say that you should speak with a nutritionist rather than turning to us. I could give you advice based on my experiences. But I know that my eating habits from my youth helped push me into adult-onset diabetes, from eating to many carbs and too much refined flour and sugars (and I was never a huge sweet-things eater).

There are a host of good, flavorful, and healthy foods that can be made and served as meals, snacks, and deserts. But it does take a bit of work, to know what are great foods, and how to prepare and serve them.

Rather than pushing carbs such as pasta or bread, serve whole-grain varieties of the same, along with fresh and colorful fruits and veggies.

If you want to give her dairy, then maybe a good cheese with some freshly sliced strawberries will do the trick, or fresh and wild blueberries, or raspberries with a bit of ice cream will give her what she wants and needs.

Home made fruit smoothies, with a brick of silken tofu is a wonderfully flavored drink made from fresh fruits, a bit of sweetener or fruit juice, and tofu. It tastes amazing and is chock full of nutrients, and the stuff that helps bodies grow. It's quick to make, quick to drink, and will satisfy her while she's concentrating on whatever it is that she's concentrating on.

I guess that would be the thing I'd offer most, smoothies made with tofu and fruits, or yogurt and fruits, or even ice cream and fruits. It doesn't require much effort ot eat, and will be able to be consumed even while she's studying, or playing the piano, or whaever. You can also add things like pasturised egg products, or cereals, or veggies such a carrots or beets into the smoothie without it being noticed, once blended in. So you can hide nutritional things in there.

Typically, for my wife, I add fresh or canned pineapple, drained, an apple or pear, or both, a carrot that has been peeled and washed, a banana, a brick of silken tofu, some sugar, and any fresh berries that I have on hand. Sometimes I'll throw in some cinnamon or nutmeg, or vanilla. I then blend it all until it's smooth. She loves it. It satisfies what her body needs, as well as her sweet tooth.

For me, I change the recipe and include pasturised egg product, and change the fruits. I love berries, mixed with apple and pear. I usually leave the banana out of my smothies.

You can also make some interesting vegetable drinks starting with something like tomato juice, or V8. Then add a little dill, or Tobasco sauce, or black pepper. You can add herbs such as basil, or origano as well. You can blend until smooth, or leave a bit chunky. It's all good, and good for you.

Don't ever throw junk food at a child to "fatten her/him up. It teaches bad eating habits, and can result in a host of health issues as they grow older.

And vitamin pills just don't contain the other ingredients such as phyto nutrients, enzymes, and minerals that the real foods from which they are derived contain. Vitamin pills may be used as supplements, but not as substitutes.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## prepcook525 (Jan 1, 2008)

The best thing for her to do is drink ensure its a nutrition shake that helps you gain weight and stay healthy it kept my grand parents alive beyond there years it should work well for her and they taste great.


----------



## Alix (Jan 1, 2008)

Angie, all the advice I am giving you is based on a dietician's advice to all the kids I work with. She works with a population of teens that are all on different meds (Concerta and Strattera being two we use often) and she gets almost all of them on an even keel eventually. That doesn't mean* I* know what I'm talking about, just parroting her. LOL. 

Goodweed, your advice to Angie to seek professional help is the right one. None of us here are uniquely qualified to help this young lady out. 

I personally disagree (respectfully Goodweed) with the tofu suggestion, just because I know my own skinny minnie would not even LOOK at a smoothie of that description. Yogurt is low fat to begin with but contains the essential fatty acids necessary to brain development in younger folks. Go with that and the berries GW suggests for those times that she doesn't have much appetite.


----------

